# Airport In Model Scale



## oldman (Jun 17, 2015)

I didn't want to hijack Seabreeze's thread on model railroads, but I knew this video of a working airport runway system existed and it came to mind when I watched the railroad video. If you like working models, you will be fascinated with the creativity of the German airport working model in this video. I love watching the takeoffs, especially the Lufthansa Boeing 747 and the UPS DC-10. It takes a lot of creativity along with some engineering skills to create something like this.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh that's superb I've never seen a model airline system before.. thanks for posting it, I'm going to forward this to some plane mad friends..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 17, 2015)

That's great!

Is that part of that huge German model railroad - the one where they plan to model several countries? I thought I remembered reading about the rail portion in a model RR magazine a few years ago. The rail portion showed just as much effort and devotion ...


----------



## oldman (Jun 18, 2015)

I think the video was made at the train expo in Hamburg, Germany, Phil. A friend sent it to me not too long ago and I have to look at it at east once a week. I was a former engineer before becoming a pilot, so innovations such as this have always intrigued and delighted me. I am amazed at times at how creative some people really are. The planes going airborne are really eye-catching.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been there, and if you ever go to Hamburg, GO AND SEE it .  It is mind bogglingly fantastic.   The models (planes are larger) are only a few inches long but are perfect in every detail.   You have to book your entry time in advance, but once inside, you can stay as long as you like.  If you are in N.Germany and you only have time to see one thing, go to Miniature Wonderland.
(There's quite a lot of humour in the exhibits too - one of the 'aircraft' is a large bee with people sitting on its back.  This is a spoof on the British airline,  "Flybe".  And look out for the snorkling cow or the naked couple in the long grass!)


----------



## oldman (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's a link to the YouTube site, if you would like to see this amazing "little" working airport. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLSfocAiLcA


----------

